# EBT #3 on the Tuscarora RR



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Once more, we grab our cameras and head to our favorite 10-mile stretch of track in central PA...
Today's train led by EBT #3, an 1873 Baldwin product, one of the EBT's original locomotives, and--along with #1--the oldest surviving EBT locos in operation. 












We started in Blacklog, where we catch #3 on the wye. The typical day on the TRR involves a freight leaving Burnt Cabins and headed north, coming into Blacklog from the east. On high-traffic days, the EBT locos handle the freight along the Shade Gap line from Blacklog to Neelyton, leaving the TRR crews to handle the Blair's Mills to Burnt Cabins traffic. 











Approaching Blacklog depot, the water tower stands prominently.











Not sure if that's the most comfortable way to run the locomotive, but the cramped cab has little room for a seat. 










Running through Blacklog Narrows, a small stone cut (one of few on the entire system)










Once through the narrows, it's on to Shade Gap. The train stopped to throw the switch to take the siding, so we snapped this shot while we could. 











Crossing Three Lick Creek. (For you non-Pennsylvanians, that's pronounced "three lick crick.") Folklore has it that it's called "Three Lick Creek" because after three licks, the water would be all gone. 











We arrived at Neelyton a bit late, and were just able to catch #3 waiting for the west switch of the Neelyton wye to be thrown so she could head back to Shade Gap.










Catching up with them along the way west, the fireman taking a quick break from shoveling coal.











Same location, closer shot. They really should sweep off #3's tender a bit more often. Such a pretty color, and all that coal dust on the deck.











Number three pauses at Shade Gap for a few minutes--long enough for us to climb on top of the bridge over Shade Creek to snap this shot.









Back in Blacklog, a quick stop at the water tank before the crews do their switching.










With a full tank, a turn on the wye beckons.









Behind the Blacklog Depot for some switching. The track we're standing on leads to the Beers & Green woodworking shop. 











The empty hoppers get taken back to Robertsdale to the mines. The only coal traffic on the TRR are usually single hoppers delivered to various coal trestles, where the coal is sold for domestic use. 











Finally done, the EBT crew turns #3 again on the wye, points her west, and takes her home. Just in time, too. An afternoon thunderstorm would pop up shortly thereafter, sending us running for cover.


Later,

K


----------



## david bunn (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Kevin
Loco looks superb in that setting.Your ground cover and shrubs have really matured nicely.Lovely pics.
Regards
David


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, 
as always, very nice!  

I didnt know you had some F and Fn3 dual gauge track!  
Do you have some F-scale standard gauge models on the railroad? 

Scot


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful photos, and they work because the attention to detail is consistent in both the models and the layout--they work together. Really nicely done.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin, 

Great photos as always! Thank you.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,

Great shots and story.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the ride! Looking great!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Scot, no dual gauge. Perhaps on my next railroad if I do Mt. Union (EBT) or Port Royal (TVRR). This far down on the line, the only standard gauge cars would have been re-trucked at Mt. Union. (Building a re-trucked standard gauge car is on my "eventually" agenda.) 

BTW, I updated my blog with some "antique" treatments on the photos and a bit more narrative. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

ah! I see it now.. 
it looks like dual-gauge track in the first photo!  
but I see that tiny sliver of rail hiding at the bottom of the photo..didnt notice it before.. 

Scot


----------



## RimfireJim (Mar 25, 2009)

Very nice, Kevin. Excellent photo story.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Beautiful pics, Kevin!


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Outstanding pictures Kevin. The setting is really neat. Very realistic. 
I sent one of my neighbors up to the other EBT in Pa about a month ago. He claims that the place is really run down, and under maintained. His pictures bear that out for the most part. 

Your equipment is a lot better maintained. 
I am really impressed with the setting around your railroad.
Paul


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks, Paul. 

The EBT has actually made dramatic improvements in the past 10 years. There's a ton and five halves more work to be done (it only takes money and time.) I went back two years ago for the first time since I moved to Colorado, and the difference was night and day. They've now got a new operator in there who's really been making some great progress towards bringing the railroad back from the brink. I don't know if your friend got a chance to catch a speeder ride south of Orbisonia, but 5 years ago, the cleared tracks ended at the coal dock. They've pretty much cleared an additional mile or so of track (all by volunteer labor). The new operator is now looking to clear north to Mt. Union. Fascinating times! 

Later, 

K


----------

